# Key Post: Passport issues



## liverlips (17 Feb 2005)

What is the story with the passport express service at the moment my boyfriend is waiting 21 working days still no sign of it, not 10 working days as they advertise. He phoned yesterday and they said it is not ready for dispatching yet he is going away on wednesday. What are people doing paying the extra to get this service and then it does not come, he will probably have to go in now next week and queue for it.

_Title changed from all capitals by ClubMan._


----------



## sueellen (18 Feb 2005)

*Re: PASSPORT EXPRESS POST*

This sounds totally unacceptable and strange.

When I used the service about a year ago and did not receive the passport back within the 10 days I called them and they agreed to send it out the next day.

As this is not a busy time of the year they should be able to meet their quoted deadline.  Have you asked to speak to supervisor/manager and sought explanation?


----------



## Leatherarse (18 Feb 2005)

*Re: PASSPORT EXPRESS POST*

I must agree with Sue. I have used the system on a number of occasions and have always been satisfied. The Government should adopt the same rules as they are going to employ for the Airline Companies . Basically all delays should be compensated. This lapse could have totally ruined an expensive holiday or an important business meeting. I would have no hesitation ringing the ombudsman or lambasting the supervisor in the express section of the passport office. Express ? You could have crawled on your hands and knees from Dingle and still be there quicker. :mad


----------



## Sumatra (18 Feb 2005)

*PASSPORT EXPRESS POST*

They do claim a 10 day turn around.

Now I'm not sure if that means 10 days or 10 working days.

I sent in an application on 9th Feb so if its 10 days then to deliver on their promise I should receive passports by 19th lets say Mon 21 st?


----------



## Marion (18 Feb 2005)

*Re: PASSPORT EXPRESS POST*

I am in the process of doing this and I am advised that it will take 11 working days.

Marion :hat


----------



## coininban1 (18 Feb 2005)

*passport*

I got mine last week in just under the 10 working day thing.  Something very strange yours hasn't come yet!!


----------



## liverlips (19 Feb 2005)

*passport express*

He phoned them yesterday they said it is gone out in the post should get it monday he better as is flying on wednesday monring


----------



## setanta (20 Feb 2005)

*Re: passport express*

An Post say its 10 working days from when they Passport office receive it. So  if you post it on say a Friday the Passport office wont get it until Monday and you will get it back 14  days later (10 working days) if you post it on a Saturday then the  passport office wont get it until a Tuesday. Sumatra sent  his in on 9th which means passport office received it on 10th which means he should have it on 24th, next Thursday. Read the form, its says 10 WORKING days and if not back by then complain as my friend LA advocates.


----------



## finbar (21 Feb 2005)

*passport*

I hand delivered this passport over the counter at the post office  on the 27th of Jan , the passport office say it will arrive in Mondays post ie monday the 22nd of Feb , lets hope it arrives but thats some turn around for an post , they must be going for a world record of passprt delivery !!!, i will be looking for my passport express fee back of course.
what was there excuss , eh they changed over to a new system ? 
I wouldnt mind but it cost me 82 euro which is a rip off !!


----------



## finbar (22 Feb 2005)

*passport*

i got my passport today hurray !! Chicago on Wed here we go


----------



## Sumatra (26 Feb 2005)

*Passport express*

Passports arrived today. 11 working days - no complaints.


----------



## CH3CH20H (26 Feb 2005)

*Re: Passport express*

I sent 2 applications by passport Express on the 7th February.
Rang today and spent an hour trying to get through. Eventually got through and spent 20 minutes in a queue waiting to talk to an operator. There seems to have  been a  problem in the passport office with  a machine that produces the passports. The  guy i spoke to was extremely helpful, but I got the impression that the place has a  backlog due to the machine problem. Yet, he said that they  received  1 of the applications on the 20th (yes  20th!).The other was due  to be sent  out today.  Hopefully will get them early next week. In my case, it definitely is not an express service and I hope to get the express fee returned.


----------



## setanta (3 Mar 2005)

*Re: Passport express*

ch: if you still have your receipt why dont you go into the An Post website and check out the date of delivery yourself. If someone admits to me that they are having problems with a machine I doubt I would believe that it took 13 days to get a passport envelope to them.


----------



## CH3CH20H (15 Mar 2005)

*Re: Passport express*

Just got an email from the Passport office apologising for the delay on the 2 passport applications. I am getting a full refund of both the passport express fee and the passport fee.


----------



## sueellen (22 Mar 2005)

*Some other posts*

*One Question
Registered User
Travelling to US*

Can anyone advise is a visa or what format of passport is required for travelling to states now 

Thanks 

*ajapale
Moderator
Re: Travelling to US*

Since October 26 2004 you require a machine readable passport for travel to the us.

[broken link removed]


> U.S. Visa Waiver Travel Requires Machine-Readable Passport
> U.S. Ambassador James Kenny announces new measures affecting travelers to the United States from Ireland. Starting October 26, 2004, travelers entering the United States under the Visa Waiver Program must have a machine-readable passport. Children, including infants, who are endorsed on a parent’s passport must have an individual machine readable passport. Holders of passports that are not machine-readable will need to apply for a visa, even if they would otherwise be eligible for the travel under the Visa Waiver Program.
> 
> Most Irish passports, with the exception of those that are handwritten, are machine-readable. If a traveler has any doubt about whether a passport qualifies as machine-readable, he or she should check with the passport issuing authority for that country.
> ...


ajapale

*Dearg Doom
Frequent poster
Re: Travelling to USA*



> you require a machine readable passport for travel to the us


You require a machine readable passport to travel to the us under the Visa Waiver Program. You can still travel to the US with a non-machine readable passport, but you must get a visa from the US embassy to do so. 

*witchymand
Registered User
Question about going to USA with current passport?*

Afriend of mine has a british passport, and her husband has an irish passport with their child named on his passport.
They were hoping to go to New york for a few days next month, but think that their passports might NOT be accepted.
Does anyone have any info on 1). whether it makes a difference whether you have a british or irish passport going into america, 2). their child is only named on the fathers passport but there is no photo id of the child on the passport.
All advice appreciated
Many thanks

*AidanC
Registered User
To USA*

1) Children now need their own passports to go the US.

2) UK or Irish passport shouldn't matter. But you need a machine readable passport regardless...i.e. not a handwritten/emergency passport or issued via an Irish embassy abroad 

*rainyday
Moderator
Re: To USA*

I have heard of cases where husband or wife travelling on their own with children had difficulties - Authorities were looking for written permission from the absent parent for the children to travel. Not sure if this could be an issue in this case.  

*Ash
Registered User
Using passport nearing expiry*

Thinking of flying to Spain from Dublin next February. My current passport expires in June 2005. 
I've heard about difficulties being allowed board aircraft with passports nearing expiry. 
Can anyone clarify the situation for me? 
If I have to change my passport now surely that makes it a 9 year and some months document instead of a ten year one?


*fatherdougalmaguire
Very frequent poster
Re: Using passport nearing expiry*

I think the US looks for a valid passport which runs up to 6 months after your return date. I don't think it's as bad for somewhere like Spain. Worst comes to the worst, use An Post's Passport Express service for a quick enough turn around or spend the day in Molesworth Street.


----------



## sueellen (22 Mar 2005)

*Some other posts*

*Fred
Passport*

Anyone know how long must there be left to run on a passport to visit the US?
I've heard of some people being refused admission to some countries cos their passport only had 3 months left on it. 

*rainyday
Registered User
Re: Passport*

I've heard of the groom on a stag party being refused permission to fly to Prague for having less than 6 months to run on his Passport. 

*ajapale
Frequent poster
Re: Passport*

Joe Duffy covered this topic very comprehensively at the end of April.

Im not sure of the situation in the US but the yanks are very very jumpy at present and I would take no chances. 

The situation in Prague has changed since they joined the EU on May 1st. If they refuse you entry on production of a valid EU passport then they are breaking EU rules.
ajapale 

*Unregistered User
Re: Passport*

> If they refuse you entry on production of a valid EU passport then they are breaking EU rules.

Are you sure about that? Ireland is not a signatory to the Schengen Agreement which means that Irish citizens need a passport to enter most other EU (and EEA and other European?) countries. I'm not sure of the status of the new EU accession states in relation to the Schengen Agreement though.



*ajapale
Frequent poster
Re: Passport*

Yes Im certain. Joe Duffy had an Italian lady on from the commission (Angela Something) I think. She stated that this was the case. EU law states that all you need is a valid EU passport. I'll see if I can find the interview. He also had a man on from the Greek embassy who confirmed her story in the case of Greece. Joe showed his ignorance by asking him about Cyprus. Im almost sure he had a guy on from the Italian embassy who described teh debate as a storm in a teacup and some over zelaous border guards.

There was however one issue unresolved - this was in the case where the carrier refused to carry someone with a passport which expired within 6 month of the return date. I dont think Joe Duffy got a response from Aer Lingus or any other carrier. I think some carriers may have a unilateraly imposted ban included in their T&C's resctricting travel to those with passports valid for a period after their return. They have done this to protect themselves from fines.

from comhairle:
As a citizen of a Member State of the European Union, you have the right to enter any other EU country without having to comply with special formalities. All you need is a valid passport or identity card. We dont have identity cards so this doesnt apply to us or the British.

from the EU Commission 



> TRAVEL WITHIN AN ENLARGED EUROPEAN UNION
> 23 April 2004 All Union citizens have the right to enter and reside in the territory of any other Member State of the Union for a period of up to three months simply by presenting a valid passport or national identity card: no other formality is required. Member States cannot therefore set additional conditions concerning the minimum validity of duration of the identity card or passport.
> If a person intends to reside for a period exceeding three months, a residence permit must be obtained. The conditions for granting a residence permit depend on the status of the citizen (employed or self-employed person, student, retired or inactive person).
> 
> ...


ajapale

*mickeyg
Passport*

I am going on holiday to Cyprus in June and my passport expires in October so to be on the safe side I guess I had better renew my passport. Can I do so online or where might I get info?

m 

*Unregistered User
Passport*

> Yes Im certain. Joe Duffy had an Italian lady on from the commission (Angela Something) I think. She stated that this was the case. EU law states that all you need is a valid EU passport.

Sorry - I thought that you were saying that NO passport was strictly required. I see that you specifically said a VALID passport (regardless of validity period remaining) is all that's required. My mistake!  

*stobear
Frequent poster
Re: Passport*

Not sure you can apply online, but this site should answer your questions.
[broken link removed] 

*Fred
passport*

Just posting the info.
Eventually got through to a 1580 US embassy line and was told my passport only needs to be valid for the length of my stay...not for 3 or 6 months longer.
Asked was he 100 per cent on this and was told yes so will let you all know if I get turned back at the door... 

*ajapale
Frequent poster
US visit*

Hi Fred,

Good luck in the ol US of A. Its a really great country and there are plenty of likeable Americans among the 200million inhabitants.

A word of advice on Immigration.

Play straight and tell the absolute truth with these guys. I think they have been taken over by the office of homeland security. Many practices followed in the past no longer hold true. I heard a story of a freelance journalist who visits the US regularily and always went on a visitors visa being stopped and when they discovered he was a journalists spend a night or two in a detention centre and was deported.

When your on the plane you have to fill out a green waiver form. Make sure you bring a felt pen (not a biro, these leak) and fill it in carefully and make it legiable. Some of this form is not intuitative and you end up filling a section "for official use only" if your not carefull. Remember you will be tiered and jet lagged after the journey so give yourself plenty of time. Make sure you have the full name and address of your contacts in the US and that you have a reason for your journey.

I havent been in the US in a number of years so thing might have changed since then.

Good Luck
ajapale 


*Unregistered User
US visit*

> Some of this form is not intuitative and you end up filling a section "for official use only" if your not careful.

Good point! I did just this myself last visit and the immigration officer was a bit pissed off but thankfully didn't arrest me for it. 

*Natchessmen
Registered User
Re: US visit*

Yes things are certianly changing in the US. A friend of mine was clearing immigration at Dublin last week and was reminded that she over stayed her visa 10 YEARS AGO, and was refused entry. So everyone, be careful the rules are not so much changed as being enforced.

In 1992 I was refused entry to US (long story, nothing cynical) so I went to Canada. Best holiday ever!!


----------



## sueellen (22 Mar 2005)

*Some other posts*

*coininban1
Registered User
children and passport*

hi apologies if this has been covered elsewhere but taking the kids to paris in feb. and think I heard that they need their own passports now or photo id? Can anyone confirm do we need to get each one a passport for travel thanks or make that merci!! 

*ClubMan
Administrator
Re: children and passport*

You should check out these links:

<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>[broken link removed]</li><li></li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->

*zag
Administrator
Re: children and passport*

Most people recommend getting children their own passport these days. I don't think you can get them included on parents passports any more, or if you can it won't be for long and it almost definitely won't get you into the US or other countries with the new tighter access restrictions.

Having children on a parents passport makes sense sometimes and makes no sense at all when that particular parent can't travel but the other one wants to travel with the kids.

z 

*coininban1
Registered User
children and passport*

thanks for that. If I am reading it right, they don't need their own yet as they are already on ours already - it applies just to new applications? As we are flying Ryannair, can I presume they don't need then their own photo id at checkin, just that they are on our passports? 

*ClubMan
Administrator
Re: children and passport*

That's my understanding but I'd double check the Ryanair booking [broken link removed] to avoid any nasty surprises at the airport! 

*Dr Moriarty
Frequent poster
Re: children and passport*

From the current Ryanair T&C:

_Children under 16 years (including infants) travelling with an adult are required to have photo-ID when travelling on flights between European Economic Area (EEA) countries. Acceptable photo-ID for children under 16 is either a valid passport or a valid National Identity Card issued by an EEA country. 
Photo-ID for children under 16 years is not required in the following circumstances: 
Children travelling with an adult on UK domestic flights and UK-Republic of Ireland-UK routes. 
Children included on the passport of the parent with whom they are travelling. 
German children under 10 in possession of a valid German Government Kinderausweis travel document._ 

I've five kids, so it would cost me a fair few yoyos to get them all individual passports, but I'll have to do it if we ever decide to go Stateside (or anywhere outside the EU)...


----------



## sueellen (22 Mar 2005)

*Some other posts*

*podgeandrodge
Registered User
pet passport*

Hi

Anyone got any info on the Pet Passport issue - i heard a lot about cats and dogs, but was wondering how i would get our domestic rabbit over to france!! Got no reply from the government website or Aer Lingus - probably pissing themselves laughing! Also, if you can bring one with you , does it have to go into the hold or can you carry it as hand luggage!

*sluice44
Very frequent poster
Re: pet passport*

Pets into Ireland  might be a good starting point.

Here's another [broken link removed].

Sluice  

*Unregistered User
Re: pet passport*

For what it's worth OASIS has this to say on the matter:





> Bringing your pet outside of Ireland
> 
> If you are considering re-locating or moving abroad from Ireland and wish to bring your pet with you, it is important to note that the rules and procedures in place in other countries about importing pets may differ from those in Ireland. For example, to import a pet from Ireland into some countries, your pet may require evidence of a rabies vaccination or health certification from a district veterinary office in Ireland. You should check with the relevant embassy in advance of travel. A full list of foreign embassies in Ireland is available here. Further information is also available from the Department of Agriculture and Food at the address under 'Where to apply'.


 
*Dowee
Very frequent poster*

I brought a rabbit to the US and back again about 2 years later. It was all pretty simple, I had to take to a vet to get a cert to say it was disease free, (coming back I had to get a license to import her and keep her in quarantine in the house for 6 months but this may not apply going to France as Ireland is likely to be less of a rabbies risk). Anyway as regards the travelling you need to get a carrier that it can stand up and turn around in, they are pretty strict about this too so be sure and get one big enough, they also need to have food and water. The carrier goes in the cargo hold of the plane and you get charged by weight I think (cost me around €100 to go to the US). You'll need to phone the airline and let them know your plan, it is a relatively easy thing to arrange. Contact the Dept of Agriculture for some more details. 

*rainyday
Moderator*

Dunno if I'd want to bring my pet bunny to France - They'd probably slice & dice it & serve it up to you with a nice mushroom sauce, some alfafa beans & bottle of Chianti 

*podgeandrodge
Registered User
rabbits*

Thanks everyone

Awaiting further confirmation from Dept Agriculture, the Pet Passport system only applies to Dogs, Cats and Ferrets! 

If I see that on the menu Rainyday I think I'll pass!


*sueellen
Moderator
Re: pet passport*

Podge,

Having had and loved a pet rabbit in the past know exactly where you are comin' from. 

BTW wonder would Rainyday like his cat on the menu? :b


----------



## Sim One (23 Mar 2005)

*Passports*

Don't tell anyone I told you but if passport applications are sent thru your local TD, you'll have it in 2 days.


----------



## Brodiebabe (24 Mar 2005)

I phoned Immigration in Shannon to question whether a passport needed to be valid 6 months from time of return.  They said it did not, it just needed to be valid for date of departure.  Was very surprized by this as I used to work for an airline and I always thought it was 6 months, maybe it changed?


----------



## WaterWater (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>Passport issues*

Hi, A couple of questions regarding passports. Is there a passport application "dropbox" in Molesworth street. Rather than send it through An Post I figure it might be quicker and save me a fee. I am in Molesworth Street fairly often.

Should I get a 10 year passport? I understand that if I travel to the USA in the future they will be looking for a biometric passport. It would seem a waste of money getting a 10 year passport and then having to scrap it if I couldn't get in to the USA.

Lastly. I read somewhere that the US authorities want you to show your ears in your passport photo!! Is this true as I generally have my easrs covered by my hair.


----------



## Samantha (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>Passport issues*

The 6 months validity after return depends on the country you are travelling to.


----------



## brodiebabe (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>Passport issues*



			
				WaterWater said:
			
		

> Hi, A couple of questions regarding passports. Is there a passport application "dropbox" in Molesworth street. Rather than send it through An Post I figure it might be quicker and save me a fee. I am in Molesworth Street fairly often.


 
There is a 6 week turn around for passports not sent in by Express Post!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>Passport issues*



> Lastly. I read somewhere that the US authorities want you to show your ears in your passport photo!! Is this true as I generally have my easrs covered by my hair.



Can't see anything about ears on the US Citizenship and Immigration Service website. They are going to photograph and fingerprint you on entry (and now also on exit according to a _US _based friend of mine  )  so maybe they ask you to get your ears out then?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Mar 2006)

Possibly a stupid question but given that children generally need their own passport these days what exactly is the nature of acceptable photos for an under 3 (in our case a 6 month old right now) on a passport? For example does an adult have to hold them up in a photo booth and crouch down out of sight to that only the child appears in the photo? 

Also - in relation to_ US _immigration photographing/fingerprinting is there some age cut off for this below which they don't bother? I'd hate my 6 month old's terrorist past to militate against his travelling to the _US_...


----------



## Janet (6 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Possibly a stupid question but given that children generally need their own passport these days what exactly is the nature of acceptable photos for an under 3 (in our case a 6 month old right now) on a passport? For example does an adult have to hold them up in a photo booth and crouch down out of sight to that only the child appears in the photo?
> 
> Also - in relation to_ US _immigration photographing/fingerprinting is there some age cut off for this below which they don't bother? I'd hate my 6 month old's terrorist past to militate against his travelling to the _US_...



Don't know the answer directly but remember reading a poster explaining what to do in the local garda station a few months ago while waiting there.  There was a couple there too getting a form stamped for a baby passport and the woman said it was quite difficult as no part of their arms or hands (the parent's arms/hands that is) were allowed show in the photo.  And they were getting a passport for a two-month old who definitely needed to be supported.

If no-one here is familiar with the requirements a trip to your local gardai should tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Carpenter (6 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Possibly a stupid question but given that children generally need their own passport these days what exactly is the nature of acceptable photos for an under 3 (in our case a 6 month old right now) on a passport? For example does an adult have to hold them up in a photo booth and crouch down out of sight to that only the child appears in the photo?


 
We had to get a passport for our (then) 7 month old baby last year.  We were offered the option (in a pharmacy) of either holding baby up against a white background or else we could place baby lying down on a white canvas.  We opted for the latter as it was easier to coax a smile as well and the photos looked fine.  The assistant who took the photos was quite used to taking passport photos of babies, often younger babies.  I hadn't had a passport photo taken in a pharmacy in years- I always used the shopping centre photobooth which I mistakenly thought was better value for money.  However baby's photos from the pharmacy cost a couple of euro less than those from a photobooth.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Mar 2006)

Thanks for the info folks.


			
				Carpenter said:
			
		

> We opted for the latter as it was easier to coax a smile as well and the photos looked fine.


 Actually you're  for passport photos! 


> *EXPRESSION
> 
> *The expression should be neutral with both eyes open
> and mouth closed. There should be no hair covering the
> ...


As it happens I see that the link above also has some guidelines on infant photos.


> *INFANTS
> 
> *Infants or very small children who are unable to
> support themselves should be photographed lying
> ...





> However baby's photos from the pharmacy cost a couple of euro less than those from a photobooth.


 Really? I must check this out so. Thanks.


----------



## Carpenter (6 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Really? I must check this out so. Thanks.


 
It is so, I was quite surprised myself.


----------



## jpd (6 Mar 2006)

beware - price isn't the only criteria.

I had my application returned because the photo which was taken in  a photo-shop using a digital camera did not conform to their requirements. 

Specifically, I wear glasses and the reflection from the flash was visible and hid my eyes!


----------



## Carpenter (6 Mar 2006)

jpd said:
			
		

> beware - price isn't the only criteria.
> 
> I had my application returned because the photo which was taken in a photo-shop using a digital camera did not conform to their requirements.
> 
> Specifically, I wear glasses and the reflection from the flash was visible and hid my eyes!


 
You could have pointed out the flaw to the assistant who took the photo and insisted on other shot being taken, you can't argue with a photobooth!


----------



## Janet (6 Mar 2006)

jpd said:
			
		

> Specifically, I wear glasses and the reflection from the flash was visible and hid my eyes!



Tip for anyone in this situation (it'll only happen once and you'll almost always remember in future) - if you tilt your glasses down a little bit you won't get that reflection.  The photo's don't usually look like you've got the glasses tilted either, which I always find strange.


----------



## plaudit (26 Oct 2006)

I sent off a Passport last Friday week and should receive it tomorrow. However having read this thread I am nervous. One thing that concerns me is the Garda signed the pictures with a felt pen and then smudged it a bit. When I pointed this out to him he said..ah sure its grand.

In the event that there is a problem do they contact lively or do you get the contents back the following week to be resubmitted?

Also has anybody had dealings with Passport Express in the last month - do things appear to be running smoothly?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2006)

Just call the _Passport Office _and ask them about the status of your application. I found them very helpful a few weeks ago. My father in law got his passport through a counter application within 7 working days recently.


----------



## Guest127 (26 Oct 2006)

plaudit: asaik its 10 working days not 5.


----------



## plaudit (26 Oct 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> plaudit: asaik its 10 working days not 5.


 
Correct, but I sent it last Friday week, so the 10 working days is tomorrow.


----------



## plaudit (26 Oct 2006)

I rang the Passport office and it was sent out yesterday, so it seems to be running smoothly at the moment.


----------



## ciara_gmail (23 Jan 2007)

Anyone know the correct format for passport number? is it 1 letter followed by 6 numbers as the standard format or do all passports differ? thanks.


----------



## redchariot (24 Jan 2007)

My current passport (issued in 2005) has 2 letters followed by 7 numbers


----------



## morpheus (1 Feb 2007)

Hi all,

My partners dad is travelling on the tenth of feb and has just realised his passport has expired (poor man hasnt been abroad in years). 

On the walk to work in the mornings, I always see people queueing outside the office just off Dawson street, (moelsworth street?) is that due to some quick way that you can process a passport in the same day or what?

Is his only answer an emergency passport? 

your advice is appreciated!


----------



## Sunny (1 Feb 2007)

morpheus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partners dad is travelling on the tenth of feb and has just realised his passport has expired (poor man hasnt been abroad in years).
> 
> ...


 
You can get an emergency passport. Not sure if it is same day though. Probably takes 2-3 days. As far as I know you need to prove that you need it urgently i.e. proof of travel


----------



## Silvergirl (26 Jan 2008)

*Re: Key Post: Passport issues - emergency passport needed?*

Hi,
I booked a cheap last minute deal to Lanzarote this evening, fly from Shannon this Sunday (tomorrow!!) at lunchtime however just realised that my passport expires 28th April - do I need to get an emergency one today?

Does that thing of it being in date for 6 months after the return date apply?

Thanks for any advice can't see anything on the Sunway website. Will try to ring them to find out in the morning.

If I do how the heck do you go about getting an emergency passport on a Saturday?


----------



## so-crates (26 Jan 2008)

Silvergirl, you are travelling within the EU you should be fine. Have a read what it says on this page
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/travel-and-recreation/travel-abroad/general_tips

I know I was travelling to the UK on a passport with literally days to go! I think that rule applies if you are travelling to the US only. But if in doubt contact the Spanish Embassy:
The Spanish Embassy
17a Merlyn Park
Ballsbridge
Dublin 4
Tel: 01 283 9900/01 269 1640
Fax: 01 269 1854
E.Mail: emb.dublin.inf@mae.es


----------



## Mr Benn (21 Apr 2009)

i am travelling to spain at the end of may for 5 days an my passport is due to run out at the end of june. will i be ok to travel. any help will be appreciated


----------



## jacobean (21 Apr 2009)

I imagine you would be ok but to be sure why not give the Spanish Embassy in Dublin a ring: 283 9900


----------

